# Feeding mbuna fry



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I Got a batch of mbuna fry,

and I hear that feeding them newly hatched brine shrimp is the best. I dont have access to this now, 
but i do have spirulina flakes. Would that suffice if I grind it up and offer that?
Or do they need something more nutritious? I cant imagine something more nutritious than spirulina, but can anyone offer advice?


----------



## Joseph Masci (Sep 18, 2007)

baby brine shrimp is great, they go straight for it. If you dont have access to it just try feeding them what you give to the adults, except crush it down first. I find crushed pallets to be more successful than crushed flake because the pellets, even when crushed, still sink down to the fry. They're often too scared to swim to the surface for the flake, or at least that's been my exp. :thumb:


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

I use Hikari First Bites for feeding my fry, after seeing it recommended on several different threads here. It comes in a tiny bag, but since you only need a tiny amount for each feeding it works!  I use a straw to scoop up a little bit and then plunge it into the tank and wiggle it around to get the food to go underneath the water surface. Most of my fry stay at the bottom, but there's always a few at the top skimming!  My older fish (all still juvies, though some are almost adult size now) get mini cichlid pellets that have been crushed a bit, so that they sink instead of floating and are easier for the fish to eat. I find it amusing that the only reason I have a nice marble mortar & pestle in my kitchen is for grinding up fish food! :lol:


----------



## snstaylor (Apr 14, 2008)

Also if you get a baby suringe you can get the food right down to them. Thats what i do and it works great!!!!


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not long after I feed my fry, i notice that their bellies are swollen.

Is it normal for them to be like that? or is it a sign of overfeeding?


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just make sure your not overfeeding. Give em' 3 meals a day. Not 1 excessive meal. That might help!


----------

